# Where do our dogs sleep?



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Just wondering how many of us have golden retrievers that sleep outside of the main house, whether in a kennel or in a dog house, a dog run or some other separate enclosure...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Gage sleeps on Julia's bed with her, often under the covers and with his head on a pillow.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly sleeps in a dog house in the yard. It is 100 years old and a bit drafty but he is good enough to share it with me and let me sleep in his king sized bed with him.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, now you two have to go back and vote -- you were too quick for me !!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

My golden crew sleep in the house. If I'm realllllllly lucky they even let me have a small piece of the bed to lay my weary bones on....If not I sleep in the recliner and Bob and the dogs share the bed!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Oakly sleeps in a dog house in the yard. It is 100 years old and a bit drafty but he is good enough to share it with me and let me sleep in his king sized bed with him.



too funny...  arent they nice to share their beds with us?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin sleeps on his comforter in our bedroom. He chewed up his bed last week. :doh:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

In the house, in bed or crates


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We have quite a commune.......in fact we bought a king sized sleep number last spring to accomodate the crew. Now if they would just stop fighting over their "numbers" maybe we could find a small square for the human mom &dad. ROFL


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have dogs that sleep in the house, and also dogs that sleep out in my heated, (or airconditioned kennel) on Kuranda beds. They are very happy either place. We switch dogs through the house, and Zoom is pretty much the permanent house dog (my husband desparately misses Dave) although she often wants to be in the kennel.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine sleep in bed with me..BUT.. if they could have it there way in the winter they would rather be outside...They hate the heater being on in the house....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

PG, did you vote inside then? Even if you have dogs that sleep outside in a kennel?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The op apparently thinks that I have lied in my response to this. I voted both inside and outside. I explained how my dogs are kept, and previously posted pictures of my kennel. I didn't feel that checking Outside My Home only applied.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine are all inside, sleep on floor, beds or couch


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Mine sleeps in the house with me. Wouldn't have it any other way he's my family


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> PG, did you vote inside then? Even if you have dogs that sleep outside in a kennel?


I thought that I clicked both. And there is a vast difference between "outside" and sleeping in a heated or A/C building.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

PG, the poll states _outside the home (i.e., kennel)._


----------



## Taurusa (Dec 9, 2007)

My pup sleeps inside, in her crate or just around the house. During the day, she prefers to sleep outside, unless the aircon is on


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Mine sleep inside - as many as can fit on our bed! I love it!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

It's crate city for Brady! I have a thing about no dogs in the bed...maybe it's the white sheets! Plus our bed is really high.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I chose both inside and outside. With the exeption of my senior (over 10 yrs) and itty bitty puppies (under 5 months) my dogs do sleep outside. I usually have 1 in the house - they take turns. They sleep on the bedroom floor where they have a big costco bed. Sometimes one will hop up on the bed. If its just me I allow it. My dogs have outdoor runs with insulated houses with door flaps and freshing bedding all the time. They are built beside my shed and are faced the right way to minimize wind. I think my dogs are happy when I am happy and I would not be happy with 4 and 5 dogs in the house. They are let out everyday and in the house one at a time.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am not sure what the value of this poll is. Given that the vast majority of the members on this list are strictly pet owners, and there are very few breeders with kennels, of course the poll will reflect exactly that. Off hand, I can think of only these breeders who have kennel facilities:
Myself, Tahnee, Ash, Arcane, Rocco's... and I know that we all would check both inside and outside (outside NOT meaning out of doors without shelter...)
When my dogs are inside, they are invited up on the beds, however, they rarely stay there, prefering to stretch out on the wood floor or tile floor. They are usually in full coat and get too warm.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Emmy's in our bed or the boy's bed or on the couch or on the tile floor or on the carpet. She has so many people to keep happy she doesn't know if she's coming or going!! She always sleeps inside though.


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

Byron is crated in my room. Tyler is on my bed and in her crate with the door open. She is nearly 10 years ol and has only had the crate for 6 or so months, so I let her come and go because I dont feel right changing the rules after 9+ years on the bed.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> I am not sure what the value of this poll is. Given that the vast majority of the members on this list are strictly pet owners, and there are very few breeders with kennels, of course the poll will reflect exactly that. Off hand, I can think of only these breeders who have kennel facilities:
> Myself, Tahnee, Ash, Arcane, Rocco's... and I know that we all would check both inside and outside (outside NOT meaning out of doors without shelter...)
> When my dogs are inside, they are invited up on the beds, however, they rarely stay there, prefering to stretch out on the wood floor or tile floor. They are usually in full coat and get too warm.


My ultimate house would be one with a kennel within. Probably nothing as elaborate as what breeders have...but would love to have an area that is totally "hose-able" with kenneling where my dogs could go when I needed them to be out of the way. I saw the coolest thing where someone had converted their mudroom into a kennel of sorts - with kennel runs built in underneath shelving that was used for all sorts of stuff. So cool!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> My ultimate house would be one with a kennel within. Probably nothing as elaborate as what breeders have...but would love to have an area that is totally "hose-able" with kenneling where my dogs could go when I needed them to be out of the way. I saw the coolest thing where someone had converted their mudroom into a kennel of sorts - with kennel runs built in underneath shelving that was used for all sorts of stuff. So cool!


I have friends with Pomeranians and their set-up is similar to what you describe. The enclosed and finished a breezeway between their house and garage. It is just adorable. Their dogs can be in the house, or enclosed of into the kennel area. They have I/O runs that go outside from the garage. It's really neat. They had a builder come to our kennel and incorporated a sort of miniature version of what we have for their little dogs. My husband helped them with their concrete, and they can hose everything down. Cindy has sewn curtains and crate covers and pillows and it is just too cute. And clean as a whistle. THey have one or two dogs that are full time house dogs, but with Poms, jumping up and down off furniture and beds can break those little legs, so they feel theirs are actually safer in the kennel area at night.

I also have Dalmatian friends with a walk out and their kennel is actually the lower floor of their home, with runs going out the back of the house. It works for them but I really don't want to live in a kennel!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I also have Dalmatian friends with a walk out and their kennel is actually the lower floor of their home, with runs going out the back of the house. It works for them but I really don't want to live in a kennel!


I agree, I would not want a kennel in my house. A litter of puppies for 8 weeks is enough. But full grown dogs all year round..... I don't think so.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

My two sleep on the floor next to my bed, right below me.... At times, Samson will climb into bed at my feet, but I think it gets to hot for him because he never lasts long.

They'll both jump into bed with me after my wife is up and in the shower, though...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My girls sleep in the king size bed with me. At least most of the time. KayCee always stays in bed and has since she was like 5 momths old and came out of the playpen. Honey does when jerry i not home, but usualluy when he is home she will get on the floor part of the time, espec8ially du ring summer. During winter she spnds most of the time in bed. I do not run heat at night, rarely in the day and they curl u p and keep me warmn, one on each side. I sometimes end up catty-corner, soemtimes twisted lilke a pretzel. But i am warm.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Diesel is often invited on my bed for a goodnight cuddle then he sleeps on his bed in my bedroom or streched out on the floor depending how hot it is.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie is in our bed with us or on his bed right next to us. The 2 littles ones sleep in the living room. The use to sleep on the sofa but they can't jump anymore. The cats sleep wherever they want.....(except in our bedroom, I wouldn't be able to breathe)


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Both of mine sleep in their crates in the kitchen at night. If they are napping during the day, then it is where ever they choose to flop!


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

He sleeps on the floor next to my bed. I've tried to let him sleep on the bed, but he is just too big. No room for me..


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

In the house,on their beds!.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Half my dogs sleep in the kennel and half sleep in the hosue. The older dogs sleep in...unless they run to the kennel when I say bedtime. Then they sleep outside. I know that some people think that owning a kennel and having the dogs sleep outside is just absolutely terrible. My kennel is heated and air conditioned. The only time they are ever in it is when they are sleeping or I leave the house to go to the store (rarely ever...I mail order most things).


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Oakly... hahah... well written!!! Geddy too gets to sleep where the ppl sleep! And I'm not sure how we will all fit... but once Sawyer is old enough he will have those same privlidges!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Santa didn't bring me my kennel building!!!! so...it'll have to remain as per usual!!!! we have a very bright basement room, that is our dog room --complete with walk out to our dog yard, my young guys sleep there in their crates at night and are very happy with that! Adi & Tauri sleep in the main house either on the couch or dogbed (as did Fallon) --my puppies are in my family room in their pen and will graduate to the dog room when they are older --we also have a laundry room area with outdoor access -- My guys are out most of the day except in inclement weather and they prefer that!!!! I do want a state of the art kennel building in some lifetime!!!! where doggies can hang, Brad can skin his critters (He's a trapper:yuck: ) and the horse tack can live!!! peee yeeeewwww ....I have seen some breeders kennels and they are nicer than my HOUSE!!!!!!!! LOL


----------

